# Can't get water above 78F



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a weird heating mystery. I have a 49g bow tank that started with a 100W Stealth (waiting for replacement since recalled) and 50W Theo Hydor (?). They were maintaining temperature at about 78F.

I saw a couple white specs on some new clown loaches a couple days which I thought might be Ich, so I tried raising the heat to 81F. After adjusting both heaters up and placing them in the middle of the tank, they wouldn't heat the water above 78F.

So, I figure I need some more wattage. Yesterday I got a 250W Aqueon Pro to replace the 50W Hydor. So now I have 350W total. I turned the Aqueon Pro first to 80F and the green light stayed on. Then 82F and then 84F. The red light would turn on occasionally, but for the most part stayed green (i.e., temperature obtained.)

So, I figured, maybe this is a high tech heater that automatically slowly heats the water overnight, so I let it run. The next morning, the water was still at 78F despite the Aqueon being set at 84F. It seems like the setting really didn't do anything.

Room temp is 65ish. I have a couple bubblers, that I thought may be introducing too much cool room air, so I turned them down but that didn't make a difference.

The Aqueon is sitting next to the powerhead so it should be getting plenty of water flow. 

I'd think if it was a wattage problem, I'd see the Aqueon Pro going on and off a lot, but it mostly just sits on green.

Anyone have any idea why I can't get the water above 78F?!

I'm at a loss to what's going on, and really want to get the water temp up to help with the potential ich.

Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use aqueon pro in 5 different tanks and they've got all my tanks to 80 easily.One of my tanks is 180 g(250 watt).I would check your temp with different thermometer.I've had digital thermometers that were never right.It may sound silly but when you buy (glass)thermometer take like 3-4 off shelf and compare their readings to see if they are the same.I think thermometers have gotten almost as cheesy as heaters these days.If you have one that sticks to glass and changes color I'd say that's the problem.In my opinion aqueon pro heaters are about as good as they get.Somewhere there is a chart that will tell you how many watts you need with your room temp. taken into consideration(65 to 81 is 16 degrees which is considerable but not impossible).On side note clown loaches are one of the fish that don't tolerate full strength ich med dosages(scaleless fish) so don't waste time or a hard situation could become even harder.Good luck!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For your room temps and the size of your tank, I would say you need a bigger heater to do what you want. I would get one at 200 watts.


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently there is a 100W stealth and the new 250W aqueon pro. That's 350W total for a 49g tank.

I have a sinking thermometer and digital thermometer and two stick on thermometers. None of them are that accurate, but I'm looking at relative temperature change in each of them. None of them are increasing.

Also, it would seem that the Aqueon Pro would be heating up more the higher I turn the dial. It barely shows the red light even at 84 which seems weird. Do you guys notice the red light going on and off when heating the tank?

The aqueon pro gets raving reviews, so I doubt it's defective. 

What do you suggest for an accurate thermometer?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use simple glass floatable thermometer stuck to inside of tank.My 200 heats 32 g. from65 to 80 in about 3-4 hours. Take it back and get another.My red light green light works fine.This is not high tech(slow even heating) it heats till it hits target.


----------



## robotman (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't know why I am having so much bad luck with heaters. I got a replacement Aqueon Pro and it's working! I did have a dud that was stuck on 78F. The new one's red light is staying on and I can feel the heat.

Thanks for everyone's help. On the way to warmer waters!


----------

